

Show HN: Prototype Flashcard Webapp - pixelcort

I've been trying to learn a new language recently but was unhappy with the existing iPhone flashcard apps out there. Therefore I wrote my own prototype webapp to help myself learn it.<p>It uses an exponential decay on card frequency so as you learn a card it will be shown to you less often.<p>http://www.taskthing.com/d/<p>Feedback is most welcome.
======
pixelcort
Clickable link: <http://www.taskthing.com/d/>

